# AT&T and E* (merged Report: AT&T May Buy Echostar)



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Figured this was the appropriate place to post this:

http://gigaom.com/2007/09/26/echostar-att/#more-10291

Om Malik writes about AT&T purchasing Echostar as a logical follow-on to the Slingbox purchase.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

Washington, D.C. (September 27, 2007) -- AT&T has offered to buy EchoStar, the nation's second largest satellite TV service.

That's according to an article today from TheStreet.com.

The web site reports that AT&T has offered $55 a share, while the satcaster may be holding out for $65 a share.

The deal would seem to make sense for both companies.

EchoStar is under pressure to increase spending on several initiatives, including High-Definition TV, to keep pace with rival DIRECTV and the cable operators. AT&T could supply the financing, for instance, for EchoStar to launch new satellite to expand high-def capacity.

Meanwhile, AT&T's TV service, u-Verse, has failed to reach 50,000 subscribers after more than two years. Buying EchoStar would give the telco more than 13 million video subscribers overnight.

TheStreet.com says Oppenheimer analyst Tom Eagan has raised his rating on EchoStar in anticipation of a AT&T deal. He believes AT&T would likely pay about $56 a share for the satcaster.

Both companies declined to comment on Thursday, TheStreet.com reports.

http://www.thestreet.com/s/att-echostar-talks-heat-up/newsanalysis/techtelecom/10381691.html


----------



## EagleClaw (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting.

Hmm on one side it could be good for expanding high-def capacity, on the other side AT&T is involved......


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

At least when I had to call AT&T for Dish support I did talk to an english speaking person


----------



## EagleClaw (Sep 24, 2007)

That's really good to hear!



HobbyTalk said:


> At least when I had to call AT&T for Dish support I did talk to an english speaking person


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

This would certainly make the decision easy for AT&T as to which service to continue promoting.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2007/09/27/ap4162427.html


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

the new Dish AT&T


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

If its true just hope they get better reception than they do with their cell phone service.

Lots of dropped calls.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As a DIRECTV guy, I'm actually interested to see how this pans out. This company, which until a couple of years ago was known as SBC (and before that Pacific Bell) has been on a mission to own every form of communication known to man, it seems. Smoke signals may be next.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Ed Campbell said:


> Figured this was the appropriate place to post this:
> 
> http://gigaom.com/2007/09/26/echostar-att/#more-10291
> 
> Om Malik writes about AT&T purchasing Echostar as a logical follow-on to the Slingbox purchase.


Yes I think so too. AT&T needs to counter Sprint's Pivot platform, and Dish + Sling would make that a reality. It wouldn't surprise me that AT&T told Charlie that the Sling deal needed to happen to get aquired.


----------



## gteach26 (May 15, 2007)

Right now I get a package discount for having bellsouth phone service (Florida)and Directv sat. service. Now, if AT&T, which just recently re-absorbed bellsouth, buys Dish, then I assume that package discount will go bye-bye.

It is getting SO hard to keep track of who's buying who nowadays.

I do hope Dish remains a strong competitor to Directv... competition is a GOOD thing!!!! I think Dish will feel the heat of Directv's HDTV assault once all the new channels are up and running.....


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

gteach26 said:


> *Right now I get a package discount for having bellsouth phone service (Florida)and Directv sat. service. Now, if AT&T, which just recently re-absorbed bellsouth, buys Dish, then I assume that package discount will go bye-bye.*
> 
> It is getting SO hard to keep track of who's buying who nowadays.
> 
> I do hope Dish remains a strong competitor to Directv... competition is a GOOD thing!!!! I think Dish will feel the heat of Directv's HDTV assault once all the new channels are up and running.....


Same here in AL. Its only $5 a month, but $5 is $5. Heck that covers half the HD Access fee or the DVR fee.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I just made a decision to get a Dish ViP722 and not to wait for Comcast High Def availability, though Comcast is my ISP, because I liked having my basic phone service with AT&T, my internet with my cable company, my tv service with Dish, and my cell phone with Verizon. I had some hope that the private personal data gathering process would be made harder by some small increment.

Incidentally, our phone service was from Pacific Bell that was bought up by SBC which became AT&T which bought up.... Well, that's old news, but our service did not improve with SBC nor AT&T - in fact we can't get DSL service. If it hadn't been for Adelphia (pre-bankruptcy) we wouldn't have cable high speed internet in our rural town. So I don't expect any big gain if AT&T buys Dish.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> the new Dish AT&T


Remember...the at&t logo is really a Death Star in disguise.

If I was a DirecTV satellite, and this deal goes through, I'd be nervous out there...:eek2:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As a DIRECTV guy, I'm actually interested to see how this pans out. This company, which until a couple of years ago was known as SBC (and before that Pacific Bell) has been on a mission to own every form of communication known to man, it seems. Smoke signals may be next.


Before SBC it was Ameritech, then SBC Ameritech in the Midwest at least.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

phrelin said:


> I had some hope that the private personal data gathering process would be made harder by some small increment.


Since AT&T may now own Dish, that means one company will own 2 of your services... there goes that "hope" 

Of course ISPs regularly sell your browsering habits (making $5 per month from your data) already - http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/ISPs-Selling-More-Of-Your-Data-87906


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Richard King said:


> This would certainly make the decision easy for AT&T as to which service to continue promoting.


U-serve is just spinning in dirt, so anything is possible. What about regulators? We've been down this dusty road before.:lol: :lol:


----------



## dlt (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey everyone, this is NOT good news by all means, at&t was always known to be more expensive then everyone else with there phone plans, and they dont have as good as a service then everyone else either for the money. I remeber being told you are better going with ANYONE else then AT&T, and save more money plus a better service, if this comes true, say bye bye to dish. What experience does AT&T have with this kind of industry anyways? They are a friggin phone company. First I hatted comcast and would never go back, but now Direct tv is looking like my last frontier for my tv pleasure,lets wait and se what happens. Thanks for being a sell out Charlie


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

booger said:


> ...
> 
> The web site reports that AT&T has offered $55 a share, while the satcaster may be holding out for $65 a share. ...


At $65 a share Mr. Ergen could buy Manhattan Island. ( After paying off the $24 Lien from its original sale.)


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

well maybe then ATT will allow bundling of my dish service.

The history of ATT is pretty topsy-turvy as is, but after the purchased the rest of Cingular (or however that went), I was able to bundle my cingular service into my ATT landline/DSL bill (and got a discount too).

So then they came out with Dish service and I thought GREAT - more bundling and discounts. Well, after talking with a few different CSR's on both sides (ATT and Dish), I was basically told that ATT cannot bundle existing customers. I guess when they made the deal (ATT to offer dish), they agreed that there must be at least a 6 month hiatus between Dish-provided DN service and ATT-provided DN service. UMMM OK - so I told the CSR that they'd rather lose me as a customer than just "switch" be to bundling. Not that big a deal, just seems kinda convoluted.


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

I think it may be a good move for them...they are needing to do what they can to compete with VoIP/cable providers like Cox, Comcast, and Verizon Fios. I would watch Mad Money today to see if the ski daddy mentions this in his show, seing as that "thestreet.com" is his company. They are the ones that broke this info. the stock is up 2.51 on this news...if the reports that E* will be looking for 65/share...they are dreaming...the $56 that AT&T will offer will be the highest they have seen since Q3 2000 when they were trading at 65


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

"Dish Network is now The New at&t."

Great, can't wait to hear those ads!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, this would be an interesting development. Dish announced a couple of days ago that they would like to split into two companies, a content delivery business and a hardware business and that Charlie would be the CEO of both. IF AT&T comes along and buys Dish then AT&T spins off the hardware division I would guess that Charlie would go with the hardware division, which is where he really started out in the satellite business those many years ago. Selling hardware and taking over hardware companies is how he got his start. A nice contract with AT&T would be a good start to the "new" hardware business.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> U-serve is just spinning in dirt, so anything is possible. What about regulators? We've been down this dusty road before.:lol: :lol:


If they would ever expand U-verse into any other areas they might have a chance at pumping up the sub. base. But doesnt seem like they are concentrating on that at all


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

dlt said:


> What experience does AT&T have with this kind of industry anyways? They are a friggin phone company.


My, these things take twists and turns... AT&T (under one of their previous incarnations) used to own this little company called TCI. TCI stood for Telecommunications, Inc. whose largest shareholder was a fellow by the name of Dr. John Malone. The good Dr. sold his business to AT&T. AT&T held the business for a few years and eventually sold it to this other little cable company that goes by the name of Comcast. The good old Dr. Malone hasn't just been sitting around counting his pennies as he recently made an offer to purchase another company that has been accepted. This OTHER company goes by the name of DirecTv. So, things are going full circle now. The original largest shareholder of the largest cable company in the country is now going to own the largest satellite company in the country. The company that bot the largest cable company in the country and then sold it off is now going to own the second largest satellite company in the country (maybe). Things could get very interesting if this all happens.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dlt said:


> Hey everyone, this is NOT good news by all means, at&t was always known to be more expensive then everyone else with there phone plans, and they dont have as good as a service then everyone else either for the money. I remeber being told you are better going with ANYONE else then AT&T, and save more money plus a better service, if this comes true, say bye bye to dish. What experience does AT&T have with this kind of industry anyways? They are a friggin phone company. First I hatted comcast and would never go back, but now Direct tv is looking like my last frontier for my tv pleasure,lets wait and se what happens. Thanks for being a sell out Charlie


In 1996 AT&T bought TCI INC so they have some experience in TV. Both TCI Cable & AT&T Cable were bad. Now cable in my area is owned by Comcast. YUCK!!!!


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

AT&T already bundles with Dish. I have DSL, land line and Dish through AT&T.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> Figured this was the appropriate place to post this:
> 
> http://gigaom.com/2007/09/26/echostar-att/#more-10291
> 
> Om Malik writes about AT&T purchasing Echostar as a logical follow-on to the Slingbox purchase.


Then the combined company should buy Tivo!


----------



## mixer99 (May 3, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As a DIRECTV guy, I'm actually interested to see how this pans out. This company, which until a couple of years ago was known as SBC (and before that Pacific Bell) has been on a mission to own every form of communication known to man, it seems. Smoke signals may be next.


Reminds me of my old employer-->Worlcom aka MCI aka mciworldcom aka verizon

I wouldn't be surprised if at some point the FCC says 'wait a darn minute here Goliath'.


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

mixer99 said:


> Reminds me of my old employer-->Worlcom aka MCI aka mciworldcom aka verizon
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if at some point the FCC says 'wait a darn minute here Goliath'.


Wasn't it "MCI aka Worldcom aka mciworldcom" that caused AT&T to break up into the baby bells in 83 or 84. Now it seems like ma bell is back and she is one bad mutha


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

dlt said:


> Hey everyone, this is NOT good news by all means, at&t was always known to be more expensive then everyone else with there phone plans, and they dont have as good as a service then everyone else either for the money. I remeber being told you are better going with ANYONE else then AT&T, and save more money plus a better service, if this comes true, say bye bye to dish. What experience does AT&T have with this kind of industry anyways? They are a friggin phone company. First I hatted comcast and would never go back, but now Direct tv is looking like my last frontier for my tv pleasure,lets wait and se what happens. Thanks for being a sell out Charlie


GM had no experience in the sat industry but they did pretty well with DirecTV. I would expect AT&T to leave it as a subsidiary and management in place.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

elbodude said:


> Then the combined company should buy Tivo!


Why?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

The new ATTIVO DISHSLING offering all the world at your footstop

Know what sexy star will deliver that message???


----------



## mdmcvay (Aug 30, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Before SBC it was Ameritech, then SBC Ameritech in the Midwest at least.


I think SBC probably bought Ameritech. Not sure, but I believe SBC was Southwest Bell at one time.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> Before SBC it was Ameritech, then SBC Ameritech in the Midwest at least.


Of course way, WAY back it was AT&T :lol: (my how we have come full circle)


----------



## Artwood (May 30, 2006)

If AT&T buys DISH then DISH will charge 99trillion dollars for everything just like AT&T does!


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

This whole deal smells of more beaurocracy. I'm usually indifferent to corporate mergers, but this one just doesn't quite make sense. As AT&T is a freakin' telephone/internet service provider, what do they know about DBS stuff?


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> the new Dish AT&T


ALL I can say is thank goodness for Directv; had I gone with DISH and At&T bought them I would be PAYING a termination penalty to get away from them. I cannot think of one company I despise more than AT&T except maybe "woohoo woohoo"..

-Dan


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

bluemoon737 said:


> Of course way, WAY back it was AT&T :lol: (my how we have come full circle)


Yep the same CRAP service when it was the OLD AT&T..


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> GM had no experience in the sat industry but they did pretty well with DirecTV. I would expect AT&T to leave it as a subsidiary and management in place.


With the exception of tacking on some more worthless fees..


----------



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

I can't see how this would turn out anything but bad for the consumer, all it does is give one company even more control. AT&T's policies have been as anti-consumer as you can get. From illegal NSA wiretaps, to fighting against network neutrality and offering garbage cell service you can't get much worse. Of course Verizon is just as bad. Between the two of them they will control a huge chunk of the content delivery to the home. 

Considering the way telco's operate I wouldn't think you would see anymore satellites up unless they can get the government or taxes to pay for it. Look at the way they have kept internet speeds in this country at some of the worst in the world.


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

1984 AT&T splits its local service into 7 regional companies: Ameritch, Bell Atlantic, BellSouth, NYNEX, Pacific Telesis, Southwestern Bell, and US West. It retains its long distance holdings.

1995 Southwestern Bell changes name to SBC

1997 Pacific Telesis is aquired by SBC

1999 Ameritech is aquired by SBC

2001 Cingular is created as a joint venture by SBC & BellSouth

2004 AT&T Wireless is aquired by Cingular

2005 AT&T is aquired by SBC, and adopts the name AT&T

2006 BellSouth is aquired by AT&T; Cingular as a wholely owned subsidy of AT&T adopts the name AT&T


----------



## KCCardsfan (Apr 18, 2007)

booger said:


> Washington, D.C. (September 27, 2007) -- AT&T has offered to buy EchoStar, the nation's second largest satellite TV service.
> 
> That's according to an article today from TheStreet.com.
> 
> ...


The U-Verse numbers and dates are way off, since launching in markets other than the San Antonio test market in November 2006 (less than 1yr ago) they have added 125,000 new customers in 12 markets, and this includes 60,000 customers since July 15th of this year. It's no 15-18 million like Dish nor Direct, but it's a far cry from the less than 50,000 in two years stated above...............


----------



## Stevious (Nov 1, 2005)

bthessel said:


> AT&T's policies have been as anti-consumer as you can get. From illegal NSA wiretaps, to fighting against network neutrality and offering garbage cell service you can't get much worse.


My thoughts exactly. I experienced the terrible cellular and customer service firsthand. As an IT professional, I am still disgusted over the NSA wiretap fiasco. Sadly, I will probably leave Dish should this become a reality


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

If E* becomes AT&T will the quality of the CSR and service/installing improve?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If AT&T's got billions to spend on U-Verse and now billions to spend on E* WTF can't they spend a couple thousand and upgrade our phone switch so we can get some leading edge features line call waiting/caller ID. 

With that said it make sense to buy either E* or D* so they provide triple play to all their customers since at the rate they're going it will take for ever to build out U-Verse everywhere in their service area.


----------



## rkjg24 (Apr 23, 2007)

rictorg said:


> 1984 AT&T splits its local service into 7 regional companies: Ameritch, Bell Atlantic, BellSouth, NYNEX, Pacific Telesis, Southwestern Bell, and US West. It retains its long distance holdings.
> 
> 1995 Southwestern Bell changes name to SBC
> 
> ...


I was JUST about to post that! History's coming full cycle, eh?


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

Stephen Colbert will have to update his AT&T history


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

erosroadie is exactly right--it is the death star in disguise. 

Folks, when there are only 3 remaining corporations in the world: Wal-Mart, AT&T, and McDonald's/Coca-Cola you won't be happy with prices and customer service. Competition makes prices lower and concern for customer satisfaction higher.

It's like the government--they get too big, trying to cover too much stuff, ...so they end up sucking at everything. So if you like calling IRS tech support, you'll love the "new" AT&T if/when you have a question about your bill or if you are having tech difficulties with your equipment.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

rictorg said:


> 1984 AT&T splits its local service into 7 regional companies: Ameritch, Bell Atlantic, BellSouth, NYNEX, Pacific Telesis, Southwestern Bell, and US West. It retains its long distance holdings.
> 
> 1995 Southwestern Bell changes name to SBC
> 
> ...


You forgot they also picked up Nevada Bell and SNET.


----------



## clarkbaker (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't like the AT&T purchase idea at all. Sure you get two more HD channels.. but AT&T is not exactly known for its ability to fight the network and cable channels on rates. Frankly.. my Phone Bill has gone from $13.00 to $65.00 and all I ever have is a phone line with caller id. 

Not a good deal. I think Charlie has better principles in holding the line on rate increases from CBS than the coproate bahamouth AT&T.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

so does this mean I'm gonna lose my bundle discount of my d* with all of my at&t services?


----------



## ollie646 (Sep 18, 2007)

msmith198025 said:


> If they would ever expand U-verse into any other areas they might have a chance at pumping up the sub. base. But doesnt seem like they are concentrating on that at all


I work for at&t in oklahoma and we are expanding uverse its slow granted but it is happenig. It has to POTS (plain old telephone service) is a dieing business. Any new neighborhood gets fiber to the house, and any existing neighborhood gets fiber to the node only 3k ft of actual copper cable to the house.


----------



## dthreet (Jun 6, 2006)

ok AT&T need to be stoped on the mergers. The bells are almost back like they were in the 80's. They don't need to be buying anything else. otherwise were going to have an 80's flash back biger than he**


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/tech/article/0,2777,DRMN_23910_5709225,00.html


> "It's going to be a very challenging, protracted negotiation, if it's actually on the table," Schaeffler said. "Does Charlie want to sell? He's still traveling all over the world. He's still extremely engaged in the company. I think he loves what he does - most of the time. This would be like sending your child off forever. *The better rumor is that Charlie buys AT&T*."


:lol: More....


----------



## MyDogHasFleas (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe I'm strange, but I'm an IT guy and a techie, and I *like* AT&T. I use AT&T for cellphone, CallVantage, and DSL, and I'm a lot happier with them than I was with my previous providers (Sprint, SBC, and Time Warner). The services have been good, and when I've had problems, they've worked with me to fix them.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

elbodude said:


> Then the combined company should buy Tivo!


It would be a great way to clear up the old lawsuit where TiVo was suing Dish for copyright infringement.

Jury awards over $73 million to TiVo in suit with EchoStar
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qn4188/is_20060414/ai_n16168657


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Richard King said:


> http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2007/09/27/ap4162427.html





> ...AT&T Inc. will buy the digital cable company at a rich premium.


EchoStar is a "digital cable" company now?


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

mdmcvay said:


> I think SBC probably bought Ameritech. Not sure, but I believe SBC was Southwest Bell at one time.





bluemoon737 said:


> Of course way, WAY back it was AT&T :lol: (my how we have come full circle)


I think the whole lot of you haven't watched this, and are badly in need of this explanation. It makes everything crystal clear:






He left few smaller names like Pacific Bell etc. out of there, but his main point is right on the money.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Would AT&T techs install new phone lines and Dish Network? Will the Communications Workers of America be able to organize the intstallers under their union?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

MyDogHasFleas said:


> Maybe I'm strange, but I'm an IT guy and a techie, and I *like* AT&T. I use AT&T for cellphone, CallVantage, and DSL, and I'm a lot happier with them than I was with my previous providers (Sprint, SBC, and Time Warner). The services have been good, and when I've had problems, they've worked with me to fix them.


SBC *is* AT&T. SBC simply took the AT&T name when they bought the remnants (what little there was) of the original AT&T.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

MyDogHasFleas said:


> Maybe I'm strange, but I'm an IT guy and a techie, and I *like* AT&T. I use AT&T for cellphone, CallVantage, and DSL, and I'm a lot happier with them than I was with my previous providers (Sprint, SBC, and Time Warner). The services have been good, and when I've had problems, they've worked with me to fix them.





Bob Coxner said:


> SBC *is* AT&T. SBC simply took the AT&T name when they bought the remnants (what little there was) of the original AT&T.


Once again, I refer you to this definitive source to resolve any confusions of this nature:






Looking through the thread, looks like plasmacat had already posted a similar link yesterday. But if more masses are educated, the merrier.


----------



## doubled (Sep 18, 2007)

Here in Wisconsin, Ameritech (I mean ATT) has been bundling home phone, DSL service, and Dish Network for several years. The return of Cingular (I mean ATT Wireless) lets me bundle all of my communications in one bill. I like that.


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

Here you go :lol:


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

HDdude24 said:


> Here you go :lol:


Ahem, that was like, the link I posted twice, just 2 posts above yours. And very similar link plasmacat posted yesterday. More the merrier, I suppose. Or perhaps a mod could sticky that link at the top of the forum for everyone's benefit.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

KCCardsfan said:


> The U-Verse numbers and dates are way off, since launching in markets other than the San Antonio test market in November 2006 (less than 1yr ago) they have added 125,000 new customers in 12 markets, and this includes 60,000 customers since July 15th of this year. It's no 15-18 million like Dish nor Direct, but it's a far cry from the less than 50,000 in two years stated above...............


It's still chicken feed compared to cable, satcos.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

Chandu said:


> Ahem, that was like, the link I posted twice, just 2 posts above yours. And very similar link plasmacat posted yesterday. More the merrier, I suppose. Or perhaps a mod could sticky that link at the top of the forum for everyone's benefit.


The history of ATT from a comedian?? :shrug:


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Richard King said:


> http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/tech/article/0,2777,DRMN_23910_5709225,00.html
> :lol: More....


RICHARD SAY IT IS SO.

I HAVE AT&T LAND LINE AND IT STINKS---THEIR CELL PHONE IS GOOD BUT THEIR CUSTOMER SERVICE MAKES DIRECT TV CSR LOOL LIKE ANGELS:hurah:

DISH B U Y A T & T PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

elbodude said:


> Then the combined company should buy Tivo!


TiVo is damaged goods with the recent successful attacks on their patent portfolio. As it was with DIRECTV, TiVo probably won't make very much money on their Comcast deployed technology.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

rictorg said:


> 1997 Pacific Telesis is aquired by SBC


And years later, they're still know to many as Pac Bell.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

While AT&T is buying Dish, the should also buy Qwest. Things could only get better in Colorado if that happens.

Given the choice of AT&T and Liberty Media, the best choice would be AT&T. The idea of TCI 's Malone controlling both satellite companies would make Dish and DirecTV customer service like heaven compared to what we would get. II will not go into the price, but let's say the AEP with HD could go over $200/month. If anyone out there remembers TCI they know what I am talking about. Heck, it was because of TCI that I became a Dish customer.

Looks likw whatever happens the party is about over.

Oh yeah, the Rocky Mountain News this morning had a nice long article about the AT&T situation. Charlie will sell if he can get AT&T $65/share. They said if he gets that, it would amount to over $15 billion (yes billion) in his pocket.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

nmetro said:


> Oh yeah, the Rocky Mountain News this morning had a nice long article about the AT&T situation. Charlie will sell if he can get AT&T $65/share. They said if he gets that, it would amount to over $15 billion (yes billion) in his pocket.


A link to the story is in post #56 abvove.


----------



## Bell System (Sep 7, 2007)

MyDogHasFleas said:


> Maybe I'm strange, but I'm an IT guy and a techie, and I *like* AT&T. I use AT&T for cellphone, CallVantage, and DSL, and I'm a lot happier with them than I was with my previous providers (Sprint, SBC, and Time Warner). The services have been good, and when I've had problems, they've worked with me to fix them.


But just as in mainstream media it's alot flashier to sensationalize an issue such as this. Most rational people realize every company excells in some things and lags in others.

This would be what at&t needs to compete in the consumer sector. No doubt about it. And it's even better since the Dish Network is beyond at&t's service footprint.

What would be interesting is if T does buy E*, will they stop Uverse deployment? Bad for me as I am a field technician. But if I were the boss....


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

> Of the twenty-two Bell Operating Companies which AT&T owned prior to the 1984 agreement to divest, ten have become a part of the new AT&T Inc.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At&t

See also,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_System

Of the original Bell system we still have, Qwest and Verizon as independant companies (apart from numerous research and equipment companies).


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

dlt said:


> Hey everyone, this is NOT good news by all means, at&t was always known to be more expensive then everyone else with there phone plans, and they dont have as good as a service then everyone else either for the money. I remeber being told you are better going with ANYONE else then AT&T, and save more money plus a better service, if this comes true, say bye bye to dish. What experience does AT&T have with this kind of industry anyways? They are a friggin phone company. First I hatted comcast and would never go back, but now Direct tv is looking like my last frontier for my tv pleasure,lets wait and se what happens. Thanks for being a sell out Charlie


Having worked for AT&T for many years, I can tell you that this company stopped being innovators years ago. They keep having to buy other companies to replace their failed efforts. In the case of purchasing NCR, they practically ruined a perfectly good company before being forced the sell them off again. They bought Cellular One which was the best cell phone carrier at the time and turned it into AT&T Wireless. For a while it took a major dip. Ultimately, they needed to merge with Bellsouth just for the better Cingular cell phone service.

After a while I got tired of the company going nowhere and left. What was once a shining star (granted, an overpriced shining star) got run into the ground by a bunch of terrible CEOs with no innovative vision. They were taking a real dive until the SBC merger. Let's hope SBC is really running the show now because AT&T upper management couldn't find a prize in a Happy Meal. Ultimately, we all know E** and D** need to be fierce competitors for us all to get the best channel selection, functionality and prices.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I can recall when the old "Bell Labs" was one of the most highly respected and innovative companies around. Things really seem to have changed in the last few years as they sold off parts of themselves and bought back other parts. Was the Bell Labs spin off (into Lucent and others) part of the government mandated breakup?


----------



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

Here's AT&T's new TOS - 
http://home.bellsouth.net/csbellsouth/s/s.dll?spage=cg/legal/att.htm&leg=tos

I like the part that says they can cancel your service if any of your actions are damaging to their reputation. Guess that would cut down on the complaints on here. If you complain they suck they can cancel your service.


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

dlt said:


> Hey everyone, this is NOT good news by all means, at&t was always known to be more expensive then everyone else with there phone plans, and they dont have as good as a service then everyone else either for the money. I remeber being told you are better going with ANYONE else then AT&T, and save more money plus a better service, if this comes true, say bye bye to dish. What experience does AT&T have with this kind of industry anyways? They are a friggin phone company. First I hatted comcast and would never go back, but now Direct tv is looking like my last frontier for my tv pleasure,lets wait and se what happens. Thanks for being a sell out Charlie


Well, I've had Dish/AT&T bundled for over two years, and could not be happier. The CSRs I have talked to have always been knowledgeable, accurate and responsive. There has always been an obvious divide between standard AT&T customers and Dish customers.

AT&T, at least in my area (previously an SBC territory) has a great reputation. Charter cable is reviled in most circles, particularly for their customer service, price and HD offerings.

This deal truly won't change much, and I believe may improve things over the long term.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Copy, My experence has been much the same. The couple of times I have had to call AT&T(previously Ameritech) Dish support I have gotten helpful english speaking CSRs. I just moved from an area (in the same city) that had Charter but in our area Charter is pretty darned good, even their HD offerings are better then most cable providers (15 channels). At my new location they have Comcast and is hated by almost everyone that I talked to. When I priced Comcast they were $50 per month higher in price then AT&T/Dish for like services (video/internet/phone).


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My only problem with AT&T is that after they took over Bell South here they started to hit me with telemarketing calls on a DAILY basis. I finally had to call the main office to threaten to leave them if it didn't stop. After I did that and they promised to stop I got another call asking if my "experience" with their customer service department was satisfactory. If they had been in front of me I would have thrown the phone at them.

I bought an AT&T cell phone a while back, after Nextel died in the hurricane here, when they told me that the service was strong in my neighborhood (I live on the barrier island). I got the phone home and had no bars. I promptly returned it and had service switched to Verizon. The sales rep KNEW that it didn't work on the island but lied about it to make the sale. Of course, this isn't AT&T's fault, but the independent company that sold the product, just as the same sort of thing happens with those crazy satellite companies.


----------



## satme (Feb 8, 2006)

What will happen to the local retailers and the RSP program?


----------



## satme (Feb 8, 2006)

Rob said:


> Would AT&T techs install new phone lines and Dish Network? Will the Communications Workers of America be able to organize the intstallers under their union?


 The CWA has a strong hold in the telecom world. I cannot see any RSP doing work for att and not be Union, CWA will not stand for that. IMO local retailers will be a sales partner and install out of the outlined areas that the CWA will allow.


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

You all think DOJ will allow this? It's merely taking out a choice.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Thinker3932 said:


> You all think DOJ will allow this? It's merely taking out a choice.


Yep.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

So, let me get this straight...

AT&T is offerring a huge chunk of change for Dish network. Right.... 

AT&T own a sizable chunk of the telephone copper and such in the United States. There are portions of the infrastructure that need improvement badly. There are some communities (ie Olivehurst) where the only choices for Internet connectivity is either dial-up at 28.8 or satellite. Improvement is needed.

Yet, as a solution, AT&T is purchasing a satellite provider.

Uh-huh. Here goes another letter which will result in me being put on the commentary list.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Mark Holtz said:


> So, let me get this straight...
> 
> AT&T is offerring a huge chunk of change for Dish network. Right....
> 
> ...


Actually nothing has been offered as of yet. All of this is just speculation at this point, but it is logical that AT&T would make a bid at some point.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As a DIRECTV guy, I'm actually interested to see how this pans out. This company, which until a couple of years ago was known as SBC (and before that Pacific Bell) has been on a mission to own every form of communication known to man, it seems. Smoke signals may be next.


No, that's not correct. SBC was formerly known as Southern Bell Communications (get it?-S.B.C.) 

Pacific Bell was an original "Ma Bell" company which was spun off in 1984 and became PacBell. SBC PURCHASED PacBell as it did Ameritech which was another "spin off" company serving 5 states (Illinois, Wisconsin, Indiana, Ohio, Michigan). SBC then purchased the remains of A T & T and took their name. Then they purchased BellSouth, the "spin off" company that operated in the southeast.

BellSouth "bundled" DirecTV as their satellite TV offering. SBC (now A T & T) bundled Dish Network as their satellite TV offering (and still does).

Tom
(happy owner of LOTS of A T & T stock)


----------



## ollie646 (Sep 18, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> So, let me get this straight...
> 
> AT&T is offerring a huge chunk of change for Dish network. Right....
> 
> ...


When T bougt bell south the FCC made them agree to terms. One of which was that _*EVERY*_ customer that at&t serves will have access to high speed internet by the end of 08 or 09 (I dont remember which)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

ollie646 said:


> When T bougt bell south the FCC made them agree to terms. One of which was that _*EVERY*_ customer that at&t serves will have access to high speed internet by the end of 08 or 09 (I dont remember which)


One way around this is for them to start dropping service to customers they don't want to provide DSL to. I really think that's a possibility for some far boonies customers.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Richard King said:


> One way around this is for them to start dropping service to customers they don't want to provide DSL to. I really think that's a possibility for some far boonies customers.


Since POTS is a regulated service I think they'd have a very hard time doing that.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Some more speculation on the original topic.... http://online.barrons.com/article/SB119101964784443149.html?mod=yahoobarrons&ru=yahoo


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

ollie646 said:


> When T bougt bell south the FCC made them agree to terms. One of which was that _*EVERY*_ customer that at&t serves will have access to high speed internet by the end of 08 or 09 (I dont remember which)


Is the internet service by Dish considered broadband ? Is that a loophole for AT&T to exploit ?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Some more speculation on the original topic.... http://online.barrons.com/article/SB119101964784443149.html?mod=yahoobarrons&ru=yahoo


Charlie to get richer??


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

He got richer today.


----------



## ollie646 (Sep 18, 2007)

nataraj said:


> Is the internet service by Dish considered broadband ? Is that a loophole for AT&T to exploit ?


Yes and at&t now offers bundled services w/wild blue which I think is the actual Sat ISP


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Richard King said:


> He got richer today.


He sure did! I had to pay my bill


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

SKy report today is saying that NO actual talks with DISH & ATT or DIrectv & DISH have happened . So all this buyout speculation/Merger is for nothing. I don't see CHarlie ever selling out his company unless he has nothing left to try to work for. I think the split of the company is for the purpose of buying SLing A/V device so they can get around the legal regulations that having one company would bring. IF Echostar and DISH are seperate companies it allows the lawsuits to fall on different parts of the company. It also creates more wealth for the stock holders of both companies. Now if ATT did Buy DISH sat service only and let CHARLIE stay as ceo of that new created service, I could see Charlie doing this. As long as he has the upper hand and control of the new created company.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The talk wasn't for nothing. The stock price went up. 

But yeah, there are widely circulated reports from stock analysts who say that a merger doesn't look likely. Here's one I found from the Tulsa World: http://www.tulsaworld.com/business/article.aspx?articleID=071004_5_E2_spanc70288

"EchoStar's satellite distribution system is entirely separate from AT&T's wireline network," (Merrill Lynch analyst Jessica Reif) Cohen said. "An outright purchase seems difficult to justify."


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.thebridgemediagroup.com/morningbridge/#article3


> Someone else on the Street thinks Charlie Ergen may sell his satellite TV company.
> 
> This morning, Wedbush Morgan analyst William Kidd said there may be more to EchoStar's move to explore a separation of its DISH Network platform and technology assets into separate companies, a proposal the company floated last week.....
> 
> *Kidd said the creation of a smaller technology company may allow Ergen, EchoStar's controlling shareholder, to create a vehicle for himself after he parts ways with DISH Network.*


Someone else several days ago stated: 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1168039&postcount=24


> IF AT&T comes along and buys Dish then AT&T spins off the hardware division I would guess that Charlie would go with the hardware division, which is where he really started out in the satellite business those many years ago. Selling hardware and taking over hardware companies is how he got his start.


Maybe I should sell my services as a stock analyst. :lol:


----------



## Artwood (May 30, 2006)

I hope AT&T doesn't rape us!


----------

